# What have you seen in your yard besides birds and bugs?



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a list of what I have seen in my city yard where I am living!
1)	Deer
2)	Porcupine *
3)	Raccoon
4)	Opossum *
5)	Armadillo
6)	Kangaroo rat *
7)	Norway rat *
8)	Squirrel 
9)	Fence lizard *
10)	Green lizard *
11)	Grass snake *
12)	Garter snake 
13)	Glass snake *
14)	Fetal cat
15)	Tame cat
16)	Tame dog *
17)	Toad 
18)	Crayfish
19)	Frog
20)	Mouse*
•	*Indicates animals that were captured (all but the Mouse and Norway rat was released)
•	The Opossum, Kangaroo rat and the Porcupine were moved to a new location
•	The Tame dog was taken home


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

We had a monster groundhog for awhile we called him buddy and he would come out from under the shed when we called him.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a real menagerie there, Tex.









I basically only get lizards (both the standard grayish ones and some nearly translucent yellow geckos that've shown up over the last 10 years or so).


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Foxes
Cyotes
snakes
Bull snake 
rabbits 
mice
frogs
toads
Thats pretty much it. JT


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

coyote, groundhogs, skunks, stray cats, garter snake, rabbits, squirrels, rats, mice, chipmunks, raccoons


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Do you have a category for Ukrainian fashion models in bikinis?


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Do you have a category for Ukrainian fashion models in bikinis?












List that under the general "Babes" catagory.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ground Harnet. It took me 18 tries with marbles but I got him. They seem to fly similar to Bumble Bees they too are dificult to shoot out of the air.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i have to wanl about 100 meters and i can see heaps of kangaroos,lizards.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey dgui, is Hornet that you speak of get up to about 2 inches long? If so we call them Cicada killer wasp in Texas, but I have never heard of one stinging a person. For those who don't know what we are talking about, you can see a picture on this link. - Tex
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=cicada%20killer%20wasp&rlz=1R2GGLL_enUS333&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

rain......


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey dgui, is Hornet that you speak of get up to about 2 inches long? If so we call them Cicada killer wasp in Texas, but I have never heard of one stinging a person. For those who don't know what we are talking about, you can see a picture on this link. - Tex
> http://www.google.co...=og&sa=N&tab=wi


I've had multiple stings from Japanese giant hornets when I stood on a nest hanging my hammock. I took two to the head which distracted me from the third which had a proper good go at my ankle. I was unable to get my boot on and had to hike out to the hospital next morning in flip-flops.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I know about that gaint hornet! I am glad we don,t have him here. We do have a couple of very aggressive hornets, but they are a smaller type. -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The big ones mind their own business unless you give them cause to attack. Standing on their home and young 'uns apparently qualifies.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I keep some bees....but all I can say is OUCH to getting it from giant hornets!!!!


----------

